# Babies available at YRA in SE Michigan



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Lots of new additions to the adoptable list at Yale Road Adoptables in SE Michigan, including several hairless, both rittens and adults, two boys originally from the BelRiver Rattery, and two of the largest black hoodie squish boys you've ever seen, all in need of their forever homes. 









Fuzz Sister









Zeke and Herbie









Toby and Dingo

Yale Road also offers for sale Native Earth (aka Harlan Teklad) lab block, hammocks and snugglies, and the latest edition of Deb Ducommun's Rat Health Care guide, with the proceeds from all sales benefiting the rescue. 

Thanks for checking us out! 

Yale Road Adoptables

Find us on Facebook


----------

